# Thanks USC!!!



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

You get Sark, and the UW got Petersen..  The UW just hired the most sought after coach in college football.  Christmas came early this year!!!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 6, 2013)

Well Merry Christmas!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 6, 2013)

Appears to be an upgrade, but we'll see how Peterson does against an actual conference slate.

He could break the trend of Boise Coaches being letdowns in their next gig.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 6, 2013)

Most sought after?

You're delusional.

He's a good coach mind you but the second coming of Saban he is not.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Dec 6, 2013)

Peterson is afraid of failure so I guess UW is good for him.  They won't have very high expectations for the first 3-4 years.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

Nobody's knocking down the doors at Bama trying to get Saban to leave.  He's not going anywhere.  Nearly everyone with a HC vacancy has considered hiring Petersen the last several years.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Nobody's knocking down the doors at Bama trying to get Saban to leave.  He's not going anywhere.  Nearly everyone with a HC vacancy has considered hiring Petersen the last several years.



He's still a highly sought after coach, but some of the luster has worn off over the past couple of years.  Either way, good hire for Washington.

Who knows, he may make it all the way up to a real team one day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Who knows, he may make it all the way up to a real team one day.





Exactly what I was thinking...


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

I think he already saw what its like to play against UGA, I don't think he was impressed!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz




This will just give him another excuse next year...

It'll sound something like "Ummmm.... Now the Selection Committee Doesn't like the PAC... Bring back the computers that were against us"...


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I think he already saw what its like to play against UGA, I don't think he was impressed!!



Same ole Jet. An argument not going your way, rather than defending your team you resort to bashing another.

The Pac whatever they are now is a joke and you know it. 

Washington is an average team with average talent and may do great under Mr. Boise.

Then again, Mr. Boise is going to find out what it's like to play the big boys week in and week out not just every now and again like he did at BSu.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Same ole Jet. An argument not going your way, rather than defending your team you resort to bashing another.
> 
> The Pac whatever they are now is a joke and you know it.
> 
> ...



^^^THIS^^!!! Spot on!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Same ole Jet. An argument not going your way, rather than defending your team you resort to bashing another.
> 
> The Pac whatever they are now is a joke and you know it.
> 
> ...



Average tallent? Have you seen the last few recruitig classes at UW?  All they needed was a coach to get them over the hump.  They have some of the best facilities in the country, deep tradition, and now a top coach.  Not to mention several back to back top 20 recruiting classes.  UW has the talent, they just needed the coach to take them to the next level.   I wont be surprised when they are fighting for NC's in a couple years..   Oh ya, and Petersen owns Oregon!!!   My guess is UW wins the North next year, and finishes top 5 the following year.

As far as the PAC-12 being week, please refresh my memory.  Didn't the SEC West Champion struggle to beat Washington state by only 7 points on their home field earlier in the season?  And didn't they lose most of the stats, except Turnovers?    Auburn barely beat the second worst team in the PAC-12 North, and had to rely on WSU turnovers to do it!  Yep.  The SEC is so dominate!!  Just ask Mizzu and A&M!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Average tallent? Have you seen the last few recruitig classes at UW?  All they needed was a coach to get them over the hump.  They have some of the best facilities in the country, deep tradition, and now a top coach.  Not to mention several back to back top 20 recruiting classes.  UW has the talent, they just needed the coach to take them to the next level.   I wont be surprised when they are fighting for NC's in a couple years..   Oh ya, and Petersen owns Oregon!!!   My guess is UW wins the North next year, and finishes top 5 the following year.



You kept telling us that Sark was THAT guy.  What happened?


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You kept telling us that Sark was THAT guy.  What happened?



I never said he was going to take them to the next level. I said he was a good coach and he'd turn around the team, and he did.  But back to back to back 7-5 seasons isn't acceptable.  Even 8-4 this year was a disappointment.  But he has recruited very well.  Believe me, nobody is sorry to see him go.  Especially now that CP is the head coach..  I don't think Sark is an elite coach, I do think CP is.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> You kept telling us that Sark was THAT guy.  What happened?



Rex, c'mon man... JJ spins his stuff better than a spider does on a web..



Jetjockey said:


> Average tallent? Have you seen the last few recruitig classes at UW?  All they needed was a coach to get them over the hump.  They have some of the best facilities in the country, deep tradition, and now a top coach.  Not to mention several back to back top 20 recruiting classes.  UW has the talent, they just needed the coach to take them to the next level.   I wont be surprised when they are fighting for NC's in a couple years..   Oh ya, and Petersen owns Oregon!!!   My guess is UW wins the North next year, and finishes top 5 the following year.
> 
> As far as the PAC-12 being week, please refresh my memory.  Didn't the SEC West Champion struggle to beat Washington state by only 7 points on their home field earlier in the season?  And didn't they lose most of the stats, except Turnovers?    Auburn barely beat the second worst team in the PAC-12 North, and had to rely on WSU turnovers to do it!  Yep.  The SEC is so dominate!!  Just ask Mizzu and A&M!





> I think ND has scheduled the top teams from nearly every BCS conference to try and play the toughest schedule possible. The don't play a single FCS or DII team all year. The SEC plays only an 8 game conference schedule and then schedules a bunch of cupcakes, and acts all high and mighty about it. When the SEC decides to get with the times and schedule a 9 game conference schedule, I'll be impressed. Until then , if ND wins out, they deserve to play for the Nc.



How did that turn out for Notre Dame??



> I beg you to go through the archives and prove where I said the SEC needs to schedule more OOC games! Please show everyone how hypocritical I am! I'll save you the time! You won't find it! But that's typical of you, telling the truth isnt your strong point!! But here's your chance to prove me wrong!!!! I'll be waiting! Good luck, your gonna need it!





> When is the SEC going to start scheduling tough out of conference games!



Quote 9/18/2009

I can dig a little further and it won't take long..


Ummmmm... It doesn't take long to actually show you.. In your words.... How "hypocritical you are"... It's amazing what happens when someone spends 5 minutes to go back through your rants of nonsense to "PROVE" what you said couldn't be... 

Yeah, you've been schooled by the Slayer...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> The UW just hired the most sought after coach in college football.





You're a joke


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

Those quotes aren't going to prove your point. But I'm sure you knew that!!  Tough OOC games and more OOC games are two totally different things.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I never said he was going to take them to the next level. I said he was a good coach and he'd turn around the team, and he did.  But back to back to back 7-5 seasons isn't acceptable.  Even 8-4 this year was a disappointment.  But he has recruited very well.  Believe me, nobody is sorry to see him go.  Especially now that CP is the head coach..  I don't think Sark is an elite coach, I do think CP is.



"Sarkisian has been recruitting very, very well and the guy is showing he might be one of the great head coaches of our day"

Post #9-
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=636736&highlight=sarkisian

I'd think if you are saying that a coach "might be one of the great head coaches of our day", then he would be considered elite.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Rex, c'mon man... JJ spins his stuff better than a spider does on a web..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh and BTW....

Checkmate...


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> You're a joke



I didn't say best, I said most sought after.  Name 1 single coach who has turned down more jobs at top schools?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2013)

UW got their 2nd choice in Petersen.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> "Sarkisian has been recruitting very, very well and the guy is showing he might be one of the great head coaches of our day"
> 
> Post #9-
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=636736&highlight=sarkisian
> ...



I said "might".  That was in 2011.  Here we are in 2013 and he didn't prove he could take UW to the next level..  Two years later without busting over the hump, and I don't think he's an elite head coach.

How is that different than anything I've said?   Oh ya, it's not!!  That's why I said "Thanks USC"!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I said "might".  That was in 2011.  Here we are in 2013 and he didn't prove he could take UW to the next level..



Uh, Jet, that WAS the next level.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I said "might".  That was in 2011.  Here we are in 2013 and he didn't prove he could take UW to the next level..
> 
> How is that different than anything I've said?   Oh ya, it's not!!  That's why I said "Thanks USC"!!!



True, just more gibberish.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Uh, Jet, that WAS the next level.



The next level is Conference Championships and NC's.  That's the next level.  Three 7-5 seasons and one 8-4 season, without ever finishing ranked, is not the next level.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I said "might".  That was in 2011.  Here we are in 2013 and he didn't prove he could take UW to the next level..  Two years later without busting over the hump, and I don't think he's an elite head coach.
> How is that different than anything I've said?   Oh ya, it's not!!  That's why I said "Thanks USC"!!!



Why did you still want him then?

After Lane got fired, you said this-

"I just hope the don't come looking for Sarkisian."


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Why did you still want him then?
> 
> After Lane got fired, you said this-
> 
> "I just hope the don't come looking for Sarkisian."



Because I didn't think we would get a coach such as Chris Petersen.  I was willing to give Sark more time since UW was continuing to slowly improve.  But red flags were starting to pop up.  Believe me, nobody from UW thinks we ended up with the raw end of the deal on this one.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> The next level is Conference Championships and NC's.  That's the next level.  Three 7-5 seasons and one 8-4 season, without ever finishing ranked, is not the next level.



What level was UW on when Sark got there?

UW was 18-53 from 2003 - 2008.  After Sark arrived in 2009 the record went to 34-29.  You wanted to skip levels.

Gotta crawl before you can walk, then you gotta walk before you can run.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Because I didn't think we would get a coach such as Chris Petersen.  I was willing to give Sark more time since UW was continuing to slowly improve.  But red flags were starting to pop up.  Believe me, nobody from UW thinks we ended up with the raw end of the deal on this one.



Even though you said this earlier in this thread?

 "But back to back to back 7-5 seasons isn't acceptable.  Even 8-4 this year was a disappointment."


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> Those quotes aren't going to prove your point. But I'm sure you knew that!!  Tough OOC games and more OOC games are two totally different things.




Keep spinning.... and spinning.... and spinning.... Do you EVER take responsibility for your comments??? It was MORE and than it was tougher... When does it end???


----------



## Buzz (Dec 6, 2013)

It seems like a pretty good hire to me.   I've always wondered what he could do for a team in a BCS converence.    I'd take him over OUR coach.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 6, 2013)

Kenny Rogers said it best.

"You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em,
Know when to walk away and know when to run."

Your cards are scattered all over the table Jet.  RUN!!!


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Keep spinning.... and spinning.... and spinning.... Do you EVER take responsibility for your comments??? It was MORE and than it was tougher... When does it end???




Don't blame me for your lack of reading ability.  I think the SEC needs to schedule another conference game and stop padding their schedules with an easy win.  I also think they should start scheduling tougher OOC games.  That's what I said, what I've always said, and your post proves it.  There is no spin at all!  Just your lack of reading comprehension .



rex upshaw said:


> Even though you said this earlier in this thread?
> 
> "But back to back to back 7-5 seasons isn't acceptable.  Even 8-4 this year was a disappointment."



That's the red flags I was talking about.  Sark brought UW back to life, which considering they lost every game the year before he arrived, isn't saying a lot.  He couldn't do any worse than zero wins.  He made UW respectable, but that isn't enough.  The next step is Conference and National Championships.  I'm not sure Sark could deliver those, but there has been improvements.  I would have given him another year had he not gone to USC.  He would have been on the Hot seat though.  Elite coaches turn teams around and are playing for championships in 3 or 4 years.  Look at Don James, Saban, Carrol, and Fisher.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> This will just give him another excuse next year...
> 
> It'll sound something like "Ummmm.... Now the Selection Committee Doesn't like the PAC... Bring back the computers that were against us"...



Yep.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 6, 2013)

Oh dear lord make it stop!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2013)

Bitteroot said:


> Oh dear lord make it stop!!!!!!!



It won't ever end... JJ is not a man of his word and continues to stick his liberal foot in his mouth...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> It won't ever end... JJ is not a man of his word and continues to stick his liberal foot in his mouth...



Yep.   catching any trout?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Yep.   catching any trout?




Actually.... I'm building a 1000 yard rifle for Elk season.. People laugh when I tell them and show them some pics... Flew into GA last night to grab the family and head back West!

I was good out to 950 yards (volley ball size plate) and what an adrenaline rush it is. Pull the trigger and wait to watch your bullet hit..

The table is set and I'm hitting targets at the top of the mountains you see in the pic.







A NEW 4x16x56 mildot scope on my 300 mag.. Getting ready to have my 26'' barrel threaded for a muzzle brake. Still working up my loads.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 7, 2013)

She's almost there..


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 7, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> It won't ever end... JJ is not a man of his word and continues to stick his liberal foot in his mouth...



Really?  Please post where I've said anything different from day one!  Btw.  Just an FYI.  The PAC-12 Ch game is a repeat of a game already played in season.  Last years PAC-12 Ch game was also a game that had already been played in season.  That's what happens when you have a 9 game conference schedule in a 12 team conference.  The SEC on the other hand plays an 8 game schedule in a 14 team conference, and then pads their schedule with a girls junior college team.   I can't wait for the playoff!!!   Because on the field in the BCS era, the SEV has hardly dominated the PAC-12.  But you left that stat out didn't ya!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 7, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> She's almost there..



Wow. That is simply fantastic.


----------



## Bitteroot (Dec 7, 2013)

Did somebody say something..... Have the overpaid cargo stewards started striking again?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I didn't say best, I said most sought after.  Name 1 single coach who has turned down more jobs at top schools?



I don't consider UW a top school.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I can't wait for the playoff!!!



If there was a playoff this year there would be 2 SEC teams in it.   Stanford (Pac 12) would have a remote chance with 2 losses.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Actually.... I'm building a 1000 yard rifle for Elk season.. People laugh when I tell them and show them some pics... Flew into GA last night to grab the family and head back West!
> 
> I was good out to 950 yards (volley ball size plate) and what an adrenaline rush it is. Pull the trigger and wait to watch your bullet hit..
> 
> ...



Muzzle brakes are great if you can stand the noise.  BTW, I'll be out your way for Christmas and New Year.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 8, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I don't consider UW a top school.



I also did a search and could not find where ANY university, much less a top program, has offered Peterson a HC position (since he became HC at BSU).


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 9, 2013)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I also did a search and could not find where ANY university, much less a top program, has offered Peterson a HC position (since he became HC at BSU).



http://www.mwcconnection.com/2011/12/2/2607406/chris-petersen-ucla-four-million

http://www.offtackleempire.com/2012...etersen-to-interview-for-wisconsin-job-monday

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=8680911&src=desktop

Being offered a job, and schools having interest in him are two different things.  I'm sure not a lot of schools have offered Nick Saban a job in the last few years, but if he suddenly became available, you could bet nearly every school in the country would be willing to sign huge checks..


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 9, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> http://www.mwcconnection.com/2011/12/2/2607406/chris-petersen-ucla-four-million
> 
> http://www.offtackleempire.com/2012...etersen-to-interview-for-wisconsin-job-monday
> 
> ...


You Can List 2 Schools And You Call Him The Most Sought After Coach, UCLA And Wisky Are Not Top Programs And Yor Espn Article Talks About Rumors And Conjectures.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 9, 2013)

http://collegefootballtalk.nbcsport...other-run-at-chris-petersen-roman-a-finalist/

http://m.espn.go.com/ncf/story?storyId=6008976&src=desktop


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 9, 2013)

Jetjockey said:


> I think he already saw what its like to play against UGA, I don't think he was impressed!!



JJ is crazy but thought this was funny!!!!

yawl sure give him a hard time!!!

I will give it to him though, some of you guys rip him pretty hard with insults but he is never rude back and he answers everything without seemingly getting upset. I give him props for that.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks like some Auburn fans wanted him as well!!

http://chrispetersentoauburn.blogspot.com/2008/12/why-chris-petersen.html?m=1

Oh wait..  Never mind.  They aren't an elite program!


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 19, 2013)

The NCAA....

They comin.



> GoldenBlogs (@GoldenBlogs)
> 12/18/13, 8:46 PM
> University of Washington Defensive Line Coach Tosh Lupoi Under Investigation For Recruiting Violations sbn.to/19zr2UQ





> Mike Davis, a throwing coach who helped Basham win a state shotput title, told The Times that Tosh Lupoi, Washington’s defensive line coach, gave him $3,000 to cover private tutoring for [Andrew] Basham through a test preparation company. Davis said he also received $1,500 from Lupoi to reimburse Basham’s father for online classes Andrew could use to raise his grade-point average.
> http://www.athleticscholarships.net/...-assistant.htm


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> The next level is Conference Championships and NC's.  That's the next level.  Three 7-5 seasons and one 8-4 season, without ever finishing ranked, is not the next level.



Still looking for a 9 win season?? BTW, Washington lost to EVERY ranked team they played..


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 2, 2014)

First year head coach with an entirely new coaching staff, a brand new Sophmore QB, and no recruits of his own, and I'm OK with that.  Especially if you saw the difference in play from the beginning of the year until now.  They gave Arizona the win and out played them in every aspect of the game.  A stupid clock decision gave Arizona the win.  They played good football towards the end of the season, which is what your expect from a team just buying into a new coaches system.


----------



## tjl1388 (Dec 2, 2014)

You sound like me the first year Golden was at UM. 

You'll be singing my tune soon enough....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> First year head coach with an entirely new coaching staff, a brand new Sophmore QB, and no recruits of his own, and I'm OK with that.  Especially if you saw the difference in play from the beginning of the year until now.  They gave Arizona the win and out played them in every aspect of the game.  A stupid clock decision gave Arizona the win.  They played good football towards the end of the season, which is what your expect from a team just buying into a new coaches system.



So how long before you get the conference titles and a National Title??



> The next level is Conference Championships and NC's. That's the next level. Three 7-5 seasons and one 8-4 season, without ever finishing ranked, is not the next level.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2014)

A long time before UGA!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> A long time before UGA!



Really... Mark Richt gave us a conference title in just his second year.

And by your standards that would make him an elite coach considering you give a coach 3 to 4 years in a new program. 



> Elite coaches turn teams around and are playing for championships in 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really... Mark Richt gave us a conference title in just his second year.



He peaked too soon.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Really... Mark Richt gave us a conference title in just his second year.
> 
> And by your standards that would make him an elite coach considering you give a coach 3 to 4 years in a new program.



When did he give you a National Championship?  How long did that take?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> When did he give you a National Championship?  How long did that take?



That was not your point. You might want to go back and re-read your comments.. He has come very close to getting us to that game. Yeah, we haven't got there but he'll take us there before UW gets there.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 3, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> That was not your point. You might want to go back and re-read your comments.. He has come very close to getting us to that game. Yeah, we haven't got there but he'll take us there before UW gets there.



That was my point.  Why don't you go back and re-read my comments!  And read them very slowly since your reading comprehension seems a little iffy.

BTW.  I feel sorry for you that you actually believe MR will bring you a NC.  It's that kind of thinking that makes people feel sorry for the UGA fans of the world.


----------



## alaustin1865 (Dec 3, 2014)

Jetjockey said:


> That was my point.  Why don't you go back and re-read my comments!  And read them very slowly since your reading comprehension seems a little iffy.
> 
> BTW.  I feel sorry for you that you actually believe MR will bring you a NC.  It's that kind of thinking that makes people feel sorry for the UGA fans of the world.



I just feel sorry for you period.


----------

